# Loki



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

Pulled this one off my camera that I took about two weeks ago. Hadnt had a chance to put any of them on the computer due to me breaking the usb cord to it, lol.
Found one on ebay though that I already recieved that only cost $5, woohoo


----------



## mustlovedogs123 (Mar 23, 2011)

OMG this is the most beautiful dog I think I have ever seenin my whole life!!


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

Lol, your going to give him a big head with comments like that.

Here's a full body pic


----------



## mustlovedogs123 (Mar 23, 2011)

wow I am a wolf lover and this is making my day!! I have 2 wolf heads tattooed on my lower back and he totally reminds me of my tattoo! I hope to one day own a dog as beautiful as that!! And it should make his head big!!


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

Here's a couple vids of him you might enjoy.

This one is of my son and Loki's trying to scent roll his head because he likes the new shampoo Robert is using, lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5s26eQz8xQg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8vi9SFQ134

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-sHwBsPgCc

Selene trying to play in all the water pails, Selene is Loki's companion
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBwyQnBiLP4

Loki at the park
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJdoyYhd3HE


----------



## Zoopie (Feb 22, 2010)

She's just plain gorgeous.


----------



## mustlovedogs123 (Mar 23, 2011)

I loved the videos!! thanks for posting them! So it look like you have a big enclosure for Selene and Loki is that because they are high content? or would you have a big enclosure for any wolfdog?


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

Highs definately have to have one thats around 8 ft tall made out of special fencing along with dig guards. The lower contents it depends on the animals. 
Heck I've had pure blooded huskies that can eat threw normal fencing dig out of a yard and clear a 6ft fence.


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

Here's a few pics I got off today of Loki


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

How are they liking their new log cabin?


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

Theyre using it regularly now. They refused to use it at first because they were upset about us getting rid of they're old one. But once it started raining, they changed they're minds about it real quick.


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

How are Loki and Selene doing?


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

They're doing great, thanks for asking.


----------



## LadyBugAnBuddy (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm in love!!!!  Beautiful! <3

~Erica~


----------



## Merlin's Mom (May 21, 2012)

Just stunning,

Naive question - I know they are wolf dogs and are hybrid of wolf and ?? (husky??)


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Omg...he's gorgeous!! So very very handsome!!


----------



## SamiSaysRawr (May 26, 2012)

So pretty! <3 My dad had a friend who had two pure wolves. The wildlife park was closing down, and someone had to take them or they'd be killed... Probably not the best way but that's how he ended up with them.


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

Merlin's Mom said:


> Just stunning,
> 
> Naive question - I know they are wolf dogs and are hybrid of wolf and ?? (husky??)


They actually do not consider them to be hybrids, as dogs and wolves are the same species. A hybrid is two different speices mixed together. For an ex. the Savannah cat is a true hybrid. A mix of domestic cat with a african serval. The first 5 generations of males born to them are not fertile and can not produce. This is not the case with wolfdogs.

Both have a little bit of malamute in them.


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

They are absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!! Do you need a special permit to have them???


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

No not where I live. The different states do have different laws on them though. Some say as long as there's 2% dog in them then they're considered dogs. Others say you can only own a certain percent or f generation. Some have no rules at all, some you can not own any content of wolfdog, and so on.
http://www.wolfdogalliance.org/legislation/statelaws.html


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

Cindy23323 said:


> No not where I live. The different states do have different laws on them though. Some say as long as there's 2% dog in them then they're considered dogs. Others say you can only own a certain percent or f generation. Some have no rules at all, some you can not own any content of wolfdog, and so on.
> http://www.wolfdogalliance.org/legislation/statelaws.html


Thanks for the info: looks as though, if I ever felt so compelled, like I'd beable to own one as long as I obtained a permit.


----------

